# Brand new Michigan Coyote Hunter



## vpboat (Mar 6, 2008)

Please help. I am grouse and woodcock hunter in northern (lower) and Upper Pennisula of Michigan. Also a traditional rifle whitetail deer hunter. I am also a pistol instructor. I know nothing about hunting coyotes. Help me understand the laws. The best times. The best rifles, optics, ammo, calls, etc. To get those coyotes! I want to give it a try. I also know it is tough with the danger of shooting the endangered wolves. Looking for someone who really knows this hunt to help me understand what it takes for a successfull hunt.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

First question is what type of hunting you want to do? Close up and personal with a shot gun? Or do you want to reach out and touch them?
Michigan laws for hunting youtes are on the DNR web site. The season is closed Nov. 15th to the end of deer season in the UPPER.
There are a lot of web sites with pictures of the youtes and wolf to study so you don't ( for shame ) kill a useless wolf.
I think mouth calls are the best to start with. Latter if you want to spend the bucks get an E Caller. Or if you are handy look at the home made E caller thread right here in this section.
Best time in the UPPER is most always except during the closed time. Depending on you area of the northern lower that maight just be the case also. I like early crack of dawn and the last fadeing light of evening to hunt them. I also like full moon snow covered fields & wood edges too.

 Al


----------



## sponkey14 (Mar 1, 2008)

get a johnny stewart caller, a cassette call, i got one model 512 and wow i will never use another, dont get cd's they scratch easy, coyote hunting in michigan is hard since we dont have to many in this state, good luck to u


----------



## vpboat (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank You for the comments!
Any resources besides the DNR where I can get more information. Maybe some sort of tutorials etc.

Were you serious about there not being a lot of coyotes in Michigan?? Sometimes, when I'm deer hunting in the UP, I cannot sleep from all the noise they make in the middle of the night.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

He must have ment down town Detroit! I saw on the news some time back that they had caught one there even and it was a big stink as to what to do with it.

At Our deer camp in the UPPER we can no longer leave coolers out side with food in them like we used to 10 years ago. 
Isn't uncommon to be driving down 31,131, 115, 10, and 27to see youtes running across fields during the day on these main roads. Take a drive down some of the back mile roads in the evening or early morning some time.

 Al


----------

